# How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)



## Alias (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, for those that have looked at the unpermitted monitor installation thread, here are a few pictures of the install.Sue, shaking my head.....oy vey!  :roll:

View attachment 1297


View attachment 1298


View attachment 1299


View attachment 1297


View attachment 1298


View attachment 1299


/monthly_2010_05/572953dae3de0_pictures016.jpg.60ffba41a00e854bb8855ee8711b8116.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953dae7ea7_pictures019.jpg.da0562f16c934536280b1ec34eb93ae7.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953daebe04_pictures012.jpg.3c2440994a35a80c09028f14ee554a21.jpg


----------



## pwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)

sue,

  the tank needs to be seismically anchored to a pt post cemented into the ground or other method, we require an incidental spill  pan that would contain small leaks from filling operations,changing filters etc.,need bollards for tank protection,don't see a fuel guage on top,would need to see oil line connection to tank for filter and valve set-up,check stove inside for fusible link valve. there are a few issues to begin with.wish i was there! not :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)

My answers -

Fuel oil piping: per manufacturer rep, not sold in CA.  If I allow the piping, it needs to be sleeved for this type of installation and attached to the building with appropriate hangers.

Joint/connection is not protected from the concrete (lime) loading dock hence allowing corrosion of the copper piping and fittings.  These also need to have a plastic 'shrink wrap' applied to protect it from the elements.  It should also be moved away from the loading dock due to the fact that it is a loading dock and though not in use currently it could be at a later date.

Tank not set evenly.  It actually lists a bit towards the parking lot.  Bollards to protect the tank from vehicles in the adjacent parking lot.

Sue, where the west still lives.......... :roll:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> sue,  the tank needs to be seismically anchored to a pt post cemented into the ground or other method, we require an incidental spill  pan that would contain small leaks from filling operations,changing filters etc.,need bollards for tank protection,don't see a fuel guage on top,would need to see oil line connection to tank for filter and valve set-up,check stove inside for fusible link valve. there are a few issues to begin with.wish i was there! not :mrgreen:


Thanks for the input pwood!  I pm'ed you with some further questions.

Sue, where the west still lives...........


----------



## Alias (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)Actual monitor installation.  The stand is 2x4 with a plywood top.  It is anchored into the block wall.  The monitor is about 3 feet off the floor and the only fasteners attaching the monitor to the stand are a couple of small screws through the bottom metal plate.  Wonderful, eh?Now when we discussed this, I informed the installer that the monitor heater needed to be strapped to the wall for seismic stability.Sue   :x







View attachment 51








View attachment 51


/monthly_2010_05/572953b43b6f7_pictures021.jpg.ce7126c218d1caccf92019c1c85f1c52.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b43fc11_pictures022.jpg.1f0067b11b99a372a221d4064c17d854.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b4edb5a_pictures023.jpg.cbe4c1198c7127e9e762b52c9e54c377.jpg


----------



## High Desert (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)

All you need is Gomer Pyle to go with the quonset hut, then it makes sense.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)

Come on Sue........they have their water supply hydrant on site :lol:

Clearance to combustibles issue with the items next to it also


----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: How Many Violations Can You Spot?  (Monitor Installation)



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Come on Sue........they have their water supply hydrant on site :lol:Clearance to combustibles issue with the items next to it also


Hehehe.......yep, lots of four legged volunteers.   

I talked to the shop owner about the location of the doggie sweaters, I'll check to make sure they are moved next time I drop by the shop.

Sue


----------

